# A sketch of maya angelou 1928-2014



## DanorDesign (Jun 23, 2014)

I created this drawing just after Maya Angelou died. She was an inspirational woman and I wanted for her character to shine through in this sketch. 

To see more sketches like this, please go to my website at: 
www.danor-design.com/portraits


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Great works of art in your album. It's good to have another artist join us.


----------



## DanorDesign (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you! It's nice to be part of this network


----------

